# Coop!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy birthday ( two days late  ) to the one, the only, Alice Cooper.  :zombie: 
The godfather of shock rock turned 58 on Feb. 4th.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I just watched an interview with Alice on Soundoff with Matt Pinfield. 
He relates a funny story about what happened when Axl hired Bob Ezrin to come into to produce Chinese Democracy. This was a few years back, but Ezrin walks in after 7 years of recording and tells Axl, "you have two songs. The rest is ..whatever."
I remember hearing when Ezrin had been brought in to produce,getting excited,and then within a week heared that he was out. Axl did the same with one of Queens producers.:googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Rose is just one of those people that need to disappear. He vanished shortly after the demise of Gn'R and this was a good thing. Too bad he couldn't have kept up his self-declared exile and stayed vanished. No one likes him. I sincerely doubt he would be missed.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i love axl


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Axl makes me laugh.  I'm not really sure why. I just find him incredibly amusing.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

A belated happy birthday to Alice! It's hard to believe that he's almost 60...and a GOLFER


----------

